# Ipad et mises à jour



## BENEDICTE75 (26 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Mon fils m'a donné un IPAD 1 (cadeau peut-etre empoisonné) ! Il est jailbreaké et les icones Tomtom et Cyndia me dit de faire des mises à jour mais je n'ose pas !

Mon fils en me le donnant m'a dit que lorsqu'il l'avait acheté le vendeur lui avait dit de ne jamais faire les MAJ pour ne pas perdre le Tomtom .... et le reste.

Que dois-je faire ?

Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Février 2012)

Si ton tomtom est officiel, tu peut faire la mise à jour... Sinon, tu peut appeler la répression des fraudes et dénoncer le vendeur pour piratage et recel, qui ira donc directement en prison sans passer par la case départ et sans toucher 1000euros...


----------



## BENEDICTE75 (28 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Et à part appeler la répression des fraudes ?

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2012)

BENEDICTE75 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Et à part appeler la répression des fraudes ?
> 
> Merci.



Suivre ce conseil 





> Mon fils en me le donnant m'a dit que lorsqu'il l'avait acheté le vendeur lui avait dit de ne jamais faire les MAJ pour ne pas perdre le Tomtom .... et le reste.



ou le bazarder


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2012)

Sache que ton adresse IP est enregistrée, et qu'au besoin, nous n'hésiterons pas à la donner aux autorités compétentes.

Ce vendeur a clairement fourni un iPad avec des logiciels piratés dessus. Les garder est répréhensible.

Le mieux que tu es à faire, c'est de le brancher sur iTunes et faire une restauration complète de l'appareil.


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (29 Février 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Le mieux que tu es à faire, c'est de le brancher sur iTunes et faire une restauration complète de l'appareil.



Un iPad (ou iPhone) jailbreaké peut-être restauré aussi simplement que ça?




gwen a dit:


> Sache que ton adresse IP est enregistrée, et qu'au besoin, nous n'hésiterons pas à la donner aux autorités compétentes.



Mouhahaha c'est une blague j'espère? ^^


----------



## Gwen (1 Mars 2012)

hallucinogen_1024 a dit:


> Un iPad (ou iPhone) jailbreaké peut-être restauré aussi simplement que ça?



Oui, mais tu perds le jaillebreak bien évidement.




hallucinogen_1024 a dit:


> Mouhahaha c'est une blague j'espère? ^^



Et non, je suis plus que sérieux. La police traîne de plus en plus sur internet, ils analysent les conversations (merci Google) et n'hésitent pas à demander les adresses IP afin de pister les voleurs, violeurs, receleurs dealers et autre comportement délictueux.


----------



## Cblogpad (1 Mars 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Sache que ton adresse IP est enregistrée, et qu'au besoin, nous n'hésiterons pas à la donner aux autorités compétentes.
> 
> Ce vendeur a clairement fourni un iPad avec des logiciels piratés dessus. Les garder est répréhensible.



C'est pas aussi facile que ça, outre le fait qu'il faille une commission rogatoire délivrée par un juge, une pour Mac Generation et une autre pour ton fournisseur d'accés et ce consécutivement au dépot d'une plainte par la société Tomtom qui n'a d'ailleurs aucune preuve que le logiciel ne soit pas acheter. Un juge, je te rassure n'a que ça a faire  . 

Pour ton problème, comme dit plus haut, si l'application tomtom a fait l'objet d'un achat une mise a jour par iTunes et ça règle le problème.
Pour ce qui est de cydia, ton fils à peut-être effectué un achat sur le store de cydia et là encore une mise à jour suffira. 

J'espère avoir apporté des réponses à tes différentes question, si non, n'hésites pas.


----------

